# 4th cycle and a BFP!!!



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

OMG I got my BFP tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!     we are so happy, this was going to be our last cycle on clomid then possibly move to IVF, but here it is our long awaited   
have been testing since friday and had a very very feint line appear, but tonight i did a digital test and there it was!!!!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Huge Congrats to you both

   

Whippet x


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Aw that is FANTASTIC     

I was wondering how you were doing and posted on the 2ww (clomid) thread that is brilliant! You must be over the moon   So glad you got a BFP!!!

Did you get any different preAF/pregnancy symptons this cycle then to others? XX


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Wonderful news! Congratulations to you both xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your BFP!!

Nikki


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aww hunny congratulations hunny   so very pleased for you both 

gonna update the list + add your name to the BFP's you can be one of the lovely lucky ladies that helps others focus when they see it does work + you got your  

woohooo  

takecare + heres to a happy healthy PG  

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Congratulations on your BFP !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Claire,

I'm so so happy for you hun and dh.  Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy babe and let us know how you get on    

Lots of love,

Sam


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Big  and  to a happy and healthy pregnancy

Shelley Xxx​


----------



## splurgal (Aug 20, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

congrats to you both


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

kelli


----------



## Boofy (Jan 16, 2008)

congrats


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

thank you for your messages.  I really casnt believe it.  Just been to drs and they reckon 9th october, seems so far away....
i felt quite different on my 2ww this month, really bloated, nauseous, and very tired, i guess that were the signs.  we are both so happy.  good luck to everyone sending you all


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Woohoo that's fantastic!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## seaweed (Dec 22, 2007)

CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!!!

I've just started on my 4th Cycle of Clomid......and you've given me 
lots and lots of Hope!

Cheers,
seaweed


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

So very pleased for you, and glad to hear it can work x


----------

